# كاشف تسربات المياه



## إسلام علي (21 يونيو 2010)

كاشف تسربات المياه

مقدم على براءة اختراع باسم / حماد الحربي

وصف العمل وطريقة التشغيل

يقوم بكشف جميع التسريبات الموجودة في شبكات المياه المنزلية والخطوط العامة بسرعة
عالية ودقة متناهية. وذلك عند إيصاله بأحد النقاط المتصلة في الشبكة، حيث يضبط
الجهاز على مستوى الضغط الموجود في الشبكة بواسطة ميزانية تحكم، ثم يقفل المحبس
الذي يفصل بين الشبكة ومصدر التغذية،فإذا وجد تهريب اصدر الجهاز صوتا ينبه بوجود
تسريب حتى لو كان التسريب نقاط قليلة وذلك في وقت وجيز قد لا يتجاوز بضع ثوان
فقط.

الفوائد العملية للفكرة

الفوائد العملية لهذا لجهاز تتلخص حاليا في كشف التسريبات التي عادة تحصل في المباني
السكنية والمنشآت العامة وخطوط التغذية الرئيسية في الشبكات الحكومية، كذلك يمكن
الاستفادة منه عند تركيبه في مكائن خطوط الإنتاج الصناعية للتنبيه عند انخفاض الضغط
فيها وغير ذلك من الاستخدامات المماثلة، ويمكن أن يستفيد منه شريحة عريضة من
المستخدمين مثل مؤسسات كشف التسريبات وإصلاحها، والسباكين عند تسليم الإعمال
التي قاموا بتنفيذها، ومصلحة المياه ،وغير ذلك ممن يرغب في المحا فظة على سلامة
التمديدات الصحية.
 

​


http://hmodalbdrani.blogspot.com/2009/05/blog-post_11.html


----------



## mohamedgad (23 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------

